# Android Box Amlogic S802B based and emulators performance?



## saulin (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

There are tons of Android Boxes out there. I decided to get a ATV 1800e which is based on the Amlogic S802B. These are the specs.

CPU
Amlogic M8 Quad Core up to 2.0GHz (Cortex-A9)

GPU
Octa core ARM Mali-450 GPU up to 600MHz

RAM
DDR3 2GB

My concern is the following. I ran the Antutu Benchmark and this box scored pretty close to my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 which is awesome for emulators.

But on this box Retroarch and any of the .Emu emulators run super slow with shaders enabled. Actually on the .Emu emulators I can use 2x Scale but not HQ2X.

On the Note 3 HQ2X runs very smooth on any of the .Emu emulators. Is it just my box, maybe it has crappy OpenGL support due to drivers? Does anyone else have a box with similar specs that can use the HQ2X shader on the .Emu emulators or any emulator that supports it like Retroarch?

I do notice that the colors are totally wrong when I choose the HQ2x shader and the speed drops a lot. I would think a box with these specs should handle this. Specially since the Samsung Galaxy Note 3 handles it with no issues and according to Antutu they have about the same performance.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 18, 2015)

From a review I found thi



> system is extremely responsive, but the firmware is not that stable, as I experienced several hangs up / freezes, requiring a power cycle. This happened during benchmarks, gaming and while taking screenshots. In two instance, the device apparently turned itself off automatically (Blue LED off), maybe due to overheating. I also had some text input issues from times to times (double characters) using Mele F10, and it also happened with Vega S89 but I forgot to mention it.


 
So I'm suspecting its just that it has issues with play store apps or just has a cheap CPU


Note. I found out the CPU is a low cost one made in China so it naturally isn't as good as a Qualcomm but even worse it probably does not have good optimization


----------



## saulin (Apr 18, 2015)

I have no issues playing anything with it. Even 4K video works great. It's very responsive and Playstore apps seem to work fine so far.

I have the MyGica 1800e

http://www.mygica.ca/tv_boxes.php?name=mygica-atv-1800e

Like I said, if I run the Antutu benchmark it does show very similar results to my Note 3, one big difference is that the Note 3 has OpenGL ES 3.0 and this box only supports 2.0

Then again this Box is supposed to play 3D games, but it does struggle with HQ2X in emulators? All these boxes are made in China and they seem to have similar specs. I hope someone else has one to test these emulators. I'm wondering if it's the firmware I'm using perhaps or if it just plain sucks and can't handle the HQ2X shader


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 18, 2015)

saulin said:


> I have no issues playing anything with it. Even 4K video works great. It's very responsive and Playstore apps seem to work fine so far.
> 
> I have the MyGica 1800e
> 
> ...


Well like i said the CPU could be the issue as the emulators may not be used to amlogic and have poor support as the specs are good but if optimization isn't then its screwed.

Secondly does it work without hq2x?

Finally what games do you play on it?


----------



## saulin (Apr 18, 2015)

It works perfect without hq2x, but with no filter emulators look so crappy on big screen TVs. I actually wish there was hq4x available and that it could run it but even Retroarch gets really slow with any shader. Without shader the emulators run great. The .Emu emulators run great with just 2x Scale but I can see the image pretty crappy at 1080P on my TV.

So I know the issue here is the GPU performance since shaders use OpenGL or like I said. Maybe the firmware I'm using has issues. I also have a Amlogic tablet with a Cortex A7. Older model and on this one I can't even select the shaders.

It's a Dual Core 1.4Ghz and has a Mali 400 GPU.

I guess if this Box can't handle emulation with shaders. I might get rid of it and try to get a better one. Or maybe get a Laptop to connect to my TV just for emulation.

I love Retroarch with 4xbrz shader 







Too bad most Laptops have crappy integrated Graphics, I have about 3 of them that can't handle many shaders. It needs an Intel HD 4000 or so for 4xBRZ


----------



## wakawaka (Aug 12, 2019)

this is the only tv box emulator thread I found, 
anyone tried emulators on the new amlogic (S905W, S912, S922) tv boxes ?
there now seems to be better emulators for tv boxes like EmuELEC which dual boots and Sx05RE which is a kodi addon...


----------

